# Rinsing off hydroton



## Shockeclipse (Apr 9, 2009)

Should I use ph adjuted water to rinse off my hydroton before using?


----------



## blancolighter (Apr 9, 2009)

yea, they get a fine crumbly powder on em thats no good to get in hydro systems, so its always good to give em a rinse first.


----------



## The Hemp Goddess (Apr 9, 2009)

IMO, the water does not need to be pH adjusted.  You are basically just rinsing off the dust but it can take a lot of water.


----------



## pcduck (Apr 9, 2009)

I just wash mine off.


----------



## Shockeclipse (Apr 9, 2009)

Awesome thanks everyone!


----------



## medicalGreenGrower (Apr 10, 2009)

i just rinse what i need when i need it and i've been dumping my hydrotron into a five gallon bucket of RO water, mixing up the clay for a few minutes, and then using a pasta strainer to get them out. it seems to work well for my needs, but if anyone else has a trick for washing please share it. thanks.

mG2


----------



## Shockeclipse (Apr 10, 2009)

medicalGreenGrower said:
			
		

> i just rinse what i need when i need it and i've been dumping my hydrotron into a five gallon bucket of RO water, mixing up the clay for a few minutes, and then using a pasta strainer to get them out. it seems to work well for my needs, but if anyone else has a trick for washing please share it. thanks.
> 
> mG2


I was planning on just filling a strainer part way and running water on it while I mix it around with my hands


----------



## bombbudpuffa (Apr 10, 2009)

I add a few teaspoons of peroxide to help sterilize it when I wash mine.


----------



## 4maggio (Apr 14, 2009)

High... it comes in plastic bag.. cut some holes in the bottom of it and stand the bag up in the tub.. cut a hole in the top and stick a garden hose init.. let it run til water runs clear out the bottom.
or fill it.. let it drain, fill it ..drain.. etc., etc... till clear water..

Gets the reall big stuff out of the way and you won't "dust up" the place when you pour it out of the bag... 

It is very dusty when new....


----------



## TURKEYNECK (Apr 14, 2009)

I went out and picked up one of those mesh sacks with a drawsting for laundry, dump the hydroton in the bag and chunk it in the shower works like a charm.


----------



## Vegs (Apr 15, 2009)

> I add a few teaspoons of peroxide to help sterilize it when I wash mine.



Yup, same here. That's what I use each time I finish a cycle. I get the hydroponic stuff that's good for adding oxygen back to the water. Instead of using it as an additive I use it to sterilize my hydroton and it also helps bring the root and leaves pieces up to the surface for easy skimming.

However, when I first got my hydroton I rinsed it out with normal tap water in a strainer till the water ran clear.


----------



## BuddyLuv (Apr 15, 2009)

I just put mine in a big strainer in the utility sink downstairs and just turn the water on til it runs clear.


----------



## TURKEYNECK (Apr 15, 2009)

BuddyLuv said:
			
		

> I just put mine in a big strainer in the utility sink downstairs and just turn the water on til it runs clear.


 
a basement aye? lucky azz


----------



## BuddyLuv (Apr 15, 2009)

TURKEYNECK said:
			
		

> a basement aye? lucky azz


 
...or as my wife calls it, the batcave


----------



## TURKEYNECK (Apr 15, 2009)

BuddyLuv said:
			
		

> ...or as my wife calls it, the batcave


 
I would call mine... "The man cave" I can see it now... Overhead plumbing=hose drops..duel drains in the floor..overhead recepticals for convenience(and safety ) oh man... I'll get my cave one day.

Edit: oh yeah.. and cant forget the old (retired) livingroom set and the X-Box ..and a beer fridge. Now Im dreamin'! and a mini-munchie bar...next to my 'utility sink'..inbetween the freezer full-O-meat and the blow-up doll:hubba: ..or maybe it's just a washing machine  Sky high.

..so yeah cleaning hydroton is too much like work.


----------



## uk420maan (Apr 15, 2009)

throw the stuff away and buy new its such an arse washing the crap 

uk420maan


----------



## BuddyLuv (Apr 15, 2009)

I never reuse it, but it does need a first time rinse


----------



## Vegs (Apr 18, 2009)

I must be a cheap bastich then because I keep reusing the same two batches and always have a clean batch waiting to switch cycles and so on and so forth.


----------



## BuddyLuv (Apr 18, 2009)

I figure time is money and the stuff is only like 30 bucks for a 50L bag.


----------



## D3 (Apr 18, 2009)

I use a kitchen collender(well, I know I spelled that one wrong). I just rinse them off real good, than I let them sit for a while to make sure theres no chlorine left from rinsing.


----------



## Shockeclipse (Apr 18, 2009)

DLM3 said:
			
		

> I use a kitchen collender(well, I know I spelled that one wrong). I just rinse them off real good, than I let them sit for a while to make sure theres no chlorine left from rinsing.


 
yeah thats what I did


----------

